
Apple's Statement on Meltdown and Spectre - jbernardo95
https://support.apple.com/nl-nl/HT208394
======
K0nserv
So still no fix in sight for 10.12? My personal laptop refuses to upgrade to
High Sierra and my work laptop is yet able to upgrade because we have do some
work with our mac management before that time. I haven't seen anything from
Apple on older OSes and their status

~~~
jensnockert
There is already a fix for 10.12, it was pushed in December.
[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208331](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208331)

~~~
K0nserv
That's great, thanks for the link

------
joeblau
I've been extremely impressed with Apple's PR as of late. It's almost
unbelievable how many systems these vulnerabilities affect.

~~~
lostmsu
Yeah? How about iPhone performance rip off of last week?

